# western flyer buzz bike?



## J. Marti (Mar 11, 2012)

Just picked up a repainted - what the guy says is a western Flyer Buzz Bike. Bike was blue originally. 

Serial number is M15260X?? (last part is under the sissy bar).

any idea what year it is?

Thanks


----------

